# My boris skull project, meet Bubbis!



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I was excited to land one of the new talking thru boris even if I hated the look of the new skull model they used, I decided that I could make it work with alittle effort.

Im sorry for the poor quality pics mixed in, I didnt allways have access to a good digital camera and my cell phone is allways with me.

Halloween 2007 pictures by jbob-SLC - Photobucket

Since I wanted to place this on my bucky, I started with one of the 3.99 foam skulls from wallgreens (the more realistic one) cut the skull where there were manufacturing seams allready (face and then split the cranium) I used a dremel and removed all of the foam so that I only had a 1/4'' or less shell, then through trial and error, removed parts of the foam skull shell so that it fit well onto Boris.

Once I had a good fit, I used a combination of Gorilla Glue and greatstuff to attach the foam and fill in any voids ONE SECTION AT A TIME, I used duct tape to hold the current peice in place while drying, once all the peices were dry, I shaved/sanded/grinded (is that a word?) away all the excess foam, greatstuff and gorilla glue that had seeped out, then I used a epoxy resin putty (Milliput) http://www.milliput.co.uk/home.htm to fill in the eye sockets and anywhere else that needed touching up and smoothed out.

the last step was to use some leftover latex carpet adhesive to cover any exposed raw foam, since I was playing, I just coated the entire skull.
I personally HATE (hate isnt strong enough) using latex carpet adhesive in place of monster making latex, it never looses its tack (at least the stuff I bought doesnt) its thick and seems to take forever to dry.

Once I have applied a couple more coats of latex, ill attempt to paint the entire thing with acrylics (not sure if it will stick to the latex or not) then panty hose and more latex are in order.

Ill corpse the head along with the bucky skeleton body so that it all looks like it belongs together.

All the pictures in my album are out of order, with the newest (most recent) pictures showing up first.

I am very pleased with the results of my frankenstien project and could easily use the same method with different skull models or masks for that matter with unlimited possibilities

The entire project so far has taken less than 4 days, with only 5-10 minutes per day, if it wasnt for needing time to dry inbetween applications this could be completed in a day easy.

I dont have pictures of the skull before I started or any pictures of how I cut up the foam skull, but I think ill be doing this mod a couple more times before Halloween and ill make sure to update my album with new pics


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very cool Hellspawn. Good work. This new Boris looks to be a good platform for creating all kinds of creatures.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Good idea Hellspawn. I have been eyeballing those boris talking skulls myself.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

lookin good Hellspawn,

you said it ScareFx .. a scary sounding /deep bark..growling dog would be cool too


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

pretty creative!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Covering a skull with a better skull? Why not? Looks terrific!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

MMMM I feel a hack coming on....

Nice work


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Boris is going to rock this year. 

Great job.


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Hellspawn looks great. I grabbed one myself tonight @ biglots not knowing what I wanted to do with it. You've given me some great ideas. Thanks


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for thier feedback, I have updated my album to show a few more progress shots, I still have some detail painting to do, more pics to come.


----------

